# Squeaky Ernie Ball volume pedal



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Anyone else have an Ernie Ball volume pedal that squeaks really loudly when they use it? I have an Ernie Ball VP Jnr, which is fairly new, and it squeaks like a mofo every time I use it. Wouldn't be a problem if I was playing loud and live, but its annoying as hell when I'm playing clean at home. The squeak seems to come from the mechanical pivot point of the pedal. So .... bust out the WD-40?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Is that one of those pedals that uses a cable to rotate the pot? I think what you're hearing is the sound of whatever compound they impregnate the cable with to give it some grip. It should wear off in due time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

White grease would be better than a spray lube. You wouldn't want WD-40 hitting a pot or a wire or anything conductive. It tends to be not-so-nice on electronics.

Optionally: turn up. :smile:


----------

